
Why Docker? What’s all the hype about? - maximization
As a NodeJS developer who&#x27;s a stranger to the DevOps world I&#x27;ve never really understood the hype around Docker.<p>In my quest for answers I read many articles explaining why containers are better than virtual machines, but I&#x27;ve rarely used a VM. Is Docker only beneficial for people who come from the VM world?<p>I wrote an article explaining the benefits of Docker using real-world scenarios that hit it home for me. No buzz words, clear language and with a spice of humor https:&#x2F;&#x2F;maximorlov.com&#x2F;why-docker-whats-all-the-hype-about&#x2F;
======
inkeddeveloper
Containerization is nice because it literally becomes a "write once run
anywhere" kind of deal. If it runs on docker, it will run on any* docker.

The true gain is from container orchestration, ie Kubernetes. Scaling becomes
nearly trivial. Resiliency is handled like a charm. There are so many pros to
containerization with orchestration that libraries full of books have been
written about them.

~~~
Petrakis
So its like javaless java?

